# MBGFC Limited



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't take any pics. Long story short, was asked to run a 34 seavee for the weekend, and made the call to run southwest from Perdido Pass. Got our asses kicked until midnight before the sloppy 2-3s laid down and we were then able to haul ass on flat calm seas until 4 in the morning or so. Began chipping away at the tunas and started releasing any fish smaller than our couple in the box. Picked up a couple dolphin, one of which was good enough for 3rd overall, but a little higher in the calcutta. Due to our distance from the pass (around 150nm), I conservatively cut our fishing time short to allow for time to get back. Better early than not at all, but I wish we had had a bit more time. Ended up winning right at $6k, which covered our expenses for the weekend and then some. MBGFC puts on a great show; have fished this tournament before and will fish it again. Next up is Labor Day for us on my new boat

-Capt. Woody Woods


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Captain Woody!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work!

What's the new boat?


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! 150 nm, that explains why we didn't catch diddly! Nice job and congrats!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Job Woody:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

There were plenty of fish within 120m. Probably shoulda stayed close!


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes Woody, there were some fish closer in!

Left OBA at 10:30 on the Half A Drink. Ran almost all the way to the Squiggles, fished our way back west around the Spur. Headed towards the Elbow, picked up a just shy Dolphin at 19.2 pounds and another small one. Decided to pick up and run to the Nipple to end the day. 5:30 got the bite we needed. Blue Marlin on the flat line. My wife's first billfish was released at 5:56 and we headed to the Pass. Had some engine troubles and had to abuse our boat as if we had a king mackerel in the box!

Made it at 7:47PM. Top Boat, 1st Place C & R, Top Lady Angler and Top Club Member. Top money winner in the tournament as well with $9,000. Great MBGFC prizes too, Phantom Drone, Sat Phone, Cajun Fryer....hats off to David Cain for a great job running the tournament.

Didn't get any great pix, need to pull some off the video.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I smell a little home cookin there Jim! haha


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nicely done jim


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Nicely done Harris


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nicely done woody style #longhairdontcare


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrat$ on your wife'$ fist blue and all the MBGFC goodies


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Y'all run WOT at night?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WTG... Good report. You can never have enough money. Lol
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

